# My White Skirt Tetras



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunning!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

Migs, are you doing a project?


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Indychus said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Indeed Sir.


jmf3460 said:


> Migs, are you doing a project?


No, I'm not. Why did you ask?


----------

